
EMEs – the most controversial HTML5 extension - efunction
https://blog.logrocket.com/the-most-controversial-html5-extension-7adc66bbc291
======
Jesus_Jones
It seems like a bad thing. blobs that run in your browser that no one knows
what they do.

